# Pop Up ads coming to Martial Talk?



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

Nope.  Never. 

This is an email I recieved, and my reply.  Could we use the $2k? Yes. But not this way.  Buy our shirts, sponsor the board or some forums.  No pop ups though.

:asian:



> Sir,
> We are religiously opposed to pop up and under ads, and the spyware they inflict.  As a matter of course, we encourage our members to obtain popup blockers to protect them from such.  Thank you for your offer, but we are not interested.
> 
> Good Day.
> ...


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

This is a flattering offer though--someone realizes how popular this site is. Suggest a banner ad!

Congratualtions Kaith on taking the high raod--$2000 is a lot of money.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 14, 2002)

Thumbs up on the rejection.  Hopefuly this forum will never get to the point it needs such things
Shadow:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 14, 2002)

I think he did the right thing. I hate those damn pop up ads. If I go on a site that pops s**t out at me, I get off it right away. Banners are better. They are "neater". You can place them where you want usually. And they don't chace people away with un-attractive crap popping up. Major turn-off.

Smart thing to do Kaith


----------



## Kirk (May 15, 2002)

I agree that I hate them ... but a SINGLE SOLITARY pop up
add associated with the main page ONLY isn't too bad.  Hell, it's
2000 bucks!  I think if you'd have said "hey, that's good money,
I'm sorry for the ad, but it's only on the main page" that everyone
would've been forgiving of it.  But I do admire your sticking to your
guns!


----------



## Yari (May 15, 2002)

I'm very happy that we'll not see the pop-ups in the near futur.
Maybe we'll need them one day, but if it can be managed without, I'll vote for that.

/Yari


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2002)

I sometimes liken us to PBS (public supported television for our non-US members).  I see us as supported by our members through sponsorships and some merchandise purchases.  Right now, we're pretty much breaking even on the costs to run MT.  $2000 is a nice chunk of change, but not worth it to me if it goes against my beliefs and/or alienates our membership.  You guys -are- MartialTalk.  I've thought of alot of ways to keep things selfsupporting here.  So far, the banner ads are working, and the tee shirt sales helped a bit.  (if ya haven't got one, please check em out) 

I thought about a $5/yr membership fee (would cover the cost of our own server instead of sharing a box), but I doubt more than 50 folks would pay.  I've turned down several pop-up folks (this was the bigest so far), and a few non-MartialArts ads.

I think we have one of the best martialarts info sites out there.  We control who/what is advertized to an extent to ensure it stays within our guidelines.  Just don't think we should be endorsing viagra or depends, ya know?  

So, if ya think we're worth supporting, snag a forum or premium sponsorship, or buy a shirt.   (more shirts and other things are planned in the future, so shoot me your suggestions)

Thank you all again, for making this place a success. :asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I thought about a $5/yr membership fee (would cover the cost of our own server instead of sharing a box), but I doubt more than 50 folks would pay.  I've turned down several pop-up folks (this was the bigest so far), and a few non-MartialArts ads.
> *



Maybe think about some sort of extra "things" to give paying
members.  Ummm ... can't really think of what they might be.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 28, 2002)

Kaith,

THanks for the High ROad!

NO POP UPS!

 

Have a nice day

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *So, if ya think we're worth supporting, snag a forum or premium sponsorship, or buy a shirt.   (more shirts and other things are planned in the future, so shoot me your suggestions)*



I like this place. My issues with the present methods of support are thus.

1)T-shirt. Whoah...I just can't do it man. Honest. I swear to god those t-shirts are made for women. I'm sorry. No can do. The colour, the logo... _**sigh**_ I'll wait for the next t-shirt editions. 

2)Sponsorship. In transferring funds 45.00$ US becomes 67.50$CAN. For a year, that's ok, but then again it's text. Who wants a text link? No one that's who. Because everyone wants a graphic link because that's what people click on or at least associate better with. At 75.00 bucks US this becomes 112.50$CAN. I'm not that egocentric, (well, I probably am but even I draw the line at paying someone to discover how great I am) to pay for a personal link when I have my website listed in my info for my name.

A bit of a dilemma for me. Ideas?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2002)

Talk to the guys with the $$ and have -them- sponsor stuff.    I'd love to see a sponsor on each arts forum.  

the rates average out to $6.75/mo US  ($9.38CAN), with over 100,000 displays per month.  Thats dirt cheep on the per-impression level  
for the cost of 1 student monthly fee, you get a whole year of exposure.  

As to the shirts, when the current run is almost gone, I'll see about the next batch.  I'm leaning towards several colors (dark blue, green black and red) and a different layout.  Smaller logo on front, something else on the back full size.  


"Give Blood.  Go Martial at Martial Talk"


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

Way to go Kaith, it is the decisive manner like that, that has the people comingback here daily.  Kudos:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the honest answer *GouRonin*. Not everyone is going to support this site financially, *and that's just fine!* No one should feel the least bit guilty about that. There are however costs associated with it--actual costs, not the dollar value of Mr. Hubbard's time--and so it's good to encourage people to sponsor or support the site somehow.

No, I don't have much in thew way of ideas! Kaith, have you looked into a PayPal-style donation box, where people can make voluntary contributions if they so choose? Frankly I think it's be nicer to go all-sponsor, all-the-way if possible. So, the message then remains the same--talk to people about this site. Let them know how popular it is and that advertising is available.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2002)

I have a problem with PayPal...too many horor stories.  I do e-commerce web sites, and I advise my clients to avoid Paypal..its too risky IMHO.

Hmmm....maybe we can sell autographed pics of Gou?  I got a good one here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I have a problem with PayPal...too many horor stories.  I do e-commerce web sites, and I advise my clients to avoid Paypal..its too risky IMHO.
> 
> Hmmm....maybe we can sell autographed pics of Gou?  I got a good one here.  *



Kaith,

Could you go into some of those horror stories
of PAYPAL?

Maybe not here, maybe in the HORROR story section?
Or in PM if nothing else, I am curious.  

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2002)

PayPal is not a bank.  There is no guarentee on the money.  It requires you to create a paypal account to give me money into my paypal account.  Paypal has on many many occations frozen accounts with no notice.  Several have not been unfrozen tying up thousands of $ on people.  They don't offer phone support if theres a problem.  etc.

I can easily put up a secure page to allow people to donate using their credit cards, and and address for checks/money orders.  

I'd rather have folks support our sponsors.  Click thru the premier banners and check em out.  If our advertizing space is usefull, more folks will use it.  If you run a school or know someone who does, tell em how great MT is, and how affordable for exposure.  Spread the word to everyone ya know.  The more members we have participating, the better this site becomes.  Buy a shirt or the other merchandise (when available).  Sponsor a forum. Win the lottery and be nice.    The more active members we have, the stronger we become as a whole. 

Advertising info is at the bottom of each page.  Just click on the link and you'll see the rates and what we can do.  

Theres a few things in the works right now that may help greatly...more info later, when I'm sure about a few bits.  (and no, i'm not selling MT)  

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Hmmm....maybe we can sell autographed pics of Gou?  I got a good one here.  *



You would probably make more money by not posting the pics of Gou, we can only handle so much.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *
> 
> You would probably make more money by not posting the pics of Gou, we can only handle so much. *



I know I would pay NOT to see them  :rofl: 


Kaith,

As for the PAYPAL issue, thanks for the 
explanation on how it works. I would prefer the
secure site also, from my experience.

Have a nice day 

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (May 30, 2002)

If you want to deprive yourselves of my incredible presence and pay not to see me then that's ok with me. All 8X10 glossy pics with be 10.00$ US Funds. For an extra 5.00$ US Funds I will sign them directly to you. I will pay shipping and handling.
 

Anyway, I don't think the donation things will work. I do like the merchandise idea as people like to get things when they shell out cash.

All in all I think that perhaps if you got a merchandise line of some sort going that might help. But all in all I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If you want to deprive yourselves of my incredible presence and pay not to see me then that's ok with me. All 8X10 glossy pics with be 10.00$ US Funds. For an extra 5.00$ US Funds I will sign them directly to you. I will pay shipping and handling.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, you want us to pay for an autographed picture of you, that you are going to keep because we want to pay not to see you?


----------



## GouRonin (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Let me get this straight, you want us to pay for an autographed picture of you, that you are going to keep because we want to pay not to see you? *



Exactly. When you send me your 10.00$US Funds or 15.00$US Funds for a signed 8X10 B&W Glossy I will then take the money and promise to give it to Bob for www.martialtalk.com and then take the picture and file it in a special filing cabinet. If you ever get out of line I will pull it out and then proceed to mail it to you. 

Upon recieving the 8X10 you are then required to send me another 10.00$ or 15.00$US Funds until the next time you screw up.

Don't worry. For some of you I will have plenty of different action shots so you don't get repeats.
:hammer:


----------



## DWright (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm not real sure about buying those pictures, but I did like the coffee cup idea.  (with the MartialTalk logo, no action shots).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2002)

I like the mug idea myself.  What I might do is get some info on what they would cost, and take preorders.  If I hit the break even point, then get em done.

I'm also loosening the sponsorship restrictions a hair, so as to let in a few vendors who's services or products may be of some use to our members.  We've got some serious growth planned for MT, and I want to make sure we can fund it and do it right. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2002)

Until we can get enough martial arts advertises, loosening the restrictions makes sense.

Everyone, if you know someone in the martial arts who advertises, please suggest they contact Kaith! From a banner ad here to a whole site of this quality, he can do it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2002)

Revised URL to order Tees:
https://martialtalk.com/promos/

:asian:


----------

